# WoW ruckelt sehr Stark



## Runus (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed gemeinde,
habe mal ne Frage und zwar hab ich eine WoW Pause eingelegt und wollte nun mit einem Neuen Account durchstarten. Soweit sogut...
Jetzt hab ich normal WoW ohne jegliche Addons gespielt und hab nun ein Paar Installiert (Prat,WIM,Bartender,Quartz,AG_Unitframes,Questhelper,Cartographer) sind ja nicht wirklich viele bloß ist WoW jetzt unspielbar geworden für mich alles hängt und ich kann mich kaum fortbewegen. Das es an meinem PC liegt bezweifle ich, da ich bevor ich die Pause eingelegt hab sehr oft Raiden war und die gleichen Addons+ weitere wie Recount,Omen,DBM,GRID und viel mehr drauf hatte und ich konnte WoW flüssig spielen. Hab jetzt schon alles mögliche an Grafik usw. runtergestellt doch es bringt nix. Deswegen die Frage an euch.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
MFG
Runus


----------



## Skyler93 (13. April 2010)

Windoof neu auflegen
machs einfach ;D
dann musst du dich nicht rumstressen und wir uns auch net ;D
sonst liegts an system i-was defekt oder dein PC istn Staubsammler ;D
also mal sauber machen,
so ne ferndiagnose ist immer schwer

aso fängt das ruckeln erst mit den addons an? dann liegts an den addons


----------



## Wiikend (13. April 2010)

hab ich manchmal auch...ak 25er mag er nicht mein rechner google mal da findet sich bestimmt was

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Flexmember (13. April 2010)

Questhelper löschen, Graka Treiber und Service Pack (falls noch XP) aktualisieren


----------



## AragonX (13. April 2010)

wozu rumspielen alter mach windoof neu drauf brauchst wow auch net neu installen einfach die exe ausm ordner starten und schon rennts wie nie glaub mir hatte das auch seitem nix mehr egal wieviele addons etc.


----------



## Fain81 (13. April 2010)

Spontan würde ich sagen Defragmentier mal deine Platte evtl hilft das.

Dann würde ich auch mal die Grafikeinstellungen in Wow checken, evtl hat sich da ja was verstellt und deswegen laggts so.


Ansonsten deaktivier mal alle Addons und mach eins nach dem anderen an und schau mit welchem addon dann das laggen anfängt und wenn du eins ausfindig machen konntest schau mal ob du davon auch die aktuellste version hast.

greetz


----------



## Die Kuh (13. April 2010)

1. Addons deaktiveren. Ja, alle!
2. Wenn es dann läuft, freuen.
3. Addons schrittweise aktivieren, um das Addon zu finden, das dein System lahm legt.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. April 2010)

Was für ein System hast du ?
Mehr Input = Mehr Output !
Bitte gib mal präzise an welches Mainboard, Graka, Speicher, Festplatte, Prozi du hast.


----------



## AragonX (13. April 2010)

is doch banne was er hat vorher gings und nu nimma also ligts net an der hardware manman immer diese besserwisser is ganz klar nen software problem also entweder alle addons aus und schauen wie die vorredner schon sagten oder plan b wie ich das genacht hab und spass haben in ca 35-40 mins ^^


----------



## Runus (13. April 2010)

Habe jetzt Questhelper deaktiviert, daran lags dann wohl auch, obwohl ich vorher nie Probleme mit hatte. Mein System lege ich nicht lahm nur weil WoW mit Addons jetzt hängt^^

Werd ich wohl ohne Questhelper auskommen müssen und die Blizz Questhilfe benutzen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem vielen dank an alle Antworten

Edit: Wenn ich nur Questhelper laufen lasse dann hängt auch nix... Komische Sache ^^


----------



## Flexmember (14. April 2010)

Flexmember schrieb:


> Questhelper löschen








> Habe jetzt Questhelper deaktiviert, daran lags dann wohl auch



made my day by myself ^^


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

AragonX schrieb:


> is doch banne was er hat vorher gings und nu nimma also ligts net an der hardware manman immer diese besserwisser is ganz klar nen software problem also entweder alle addons aus und schauen wie die vorredner schon sagten oder plan b wie ich das genacht hab und spass haben in ca 35-40 mins ^^



Sagte der Besserwisser der mit anderen Antwort Typen ausser der eigenen nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. April 2010)

Ich könnte ja mal anfangen in deiner Antwort nach Fehlern zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und nirgendwo steht wie lange der TE Pause gemacht hat.
Viele der Grafikverbesserungen gabs früher noch nicht und es hätte sein können, das irgendein Patch dann dafür gesorgt hat, das es WoW mit bestimmter Hardware nicht mehr so läuft wie früher.

Zum Glück ist der Thread ja mittlerweile aus dem pösen Flamerforum raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (14. April 2010)

Alternative zu Questhelper ist Carbonite Addon.


----------



## Magnison (14. April 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed gemeinde,
> habe mal ne Frage und zwar hab ich eine WoW Pause eingelegt und wollte nun mit einem Neuen Account durchstarten. Soweit sogut...
> Jetzt hab ich normal WoW ohne jegliche Addons gespielt und hab nun ein Paar Installiert (Prat,WIM,Bartender,Quartz,AG_Unitframes,Questhelper,Cartographer) sind ja nicht wirklich viele bloß ist WoW jetzt unspielbar geworden für mich alles hängt und ich kann mich kaum fortbewegen. Das es an meinem PC liegt bezweifle ich, da ich bevor ich die Pause eingelegt hab sehr oft Raiden war und die gleichen Addons+ weitere wie Recount,Omen,DBM,GRID und viel mehr drauf hatte und ich konnte WoW flüssig spielen. Hab jetzt schon alles mögliche an Grafik usw. runtergestellt doch es bringt nix. Deswegen die Frage an euch.
> Könnt ihr mir helfen?
> ...




ag_unitframes wird nicht mehr supported, benutz shadowed unitframes stattdessen. Lad dir Right Mark CPU Clock Utility herunter und überprüf ob sich deine CPU während des WoW spielens reduziert, Temperaturbedingt.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (14. April 2010)

Sein Problem hat sich bereits erledigt, nur so by the way.^^


----------

